# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Нортон Антивирус, или иллюзия защиты

## Geser

Итак, в результате спора на http://kadets.info потестил я троянчики на http://www.virustotal.com с целью доказать что сабж плохо ловит троянов. Оказалось что он их ловит даже хуже чем я предпологал изначально.
Вот результаты:

Results of a file scan
This is the report of the scanning done over "Dg4.ex" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 16:09:41.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 BehavesLike:Win32.AV-Killer 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 Win32/Over.21.B.Trojan 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 - 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 TrojanDropper.Win32.Tefil.21.a 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 Win32/TrojanDropper.OverJoiner.21 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 Troj/OverJoi 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 - 

Results of a file scan
This is the report of the scanning done over "S300.ex" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 16:19:01.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 - 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 - 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 Backdoor.Win32.Hadache.13 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 probably unknown NewHeur_PE 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 - 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 -

This is the report of the scanning done over "ms_windows_keygen._xe" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 17:25:14.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 - 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 security risk or backdoor 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 Trojan.PSW.LdPinch.fr 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 - 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 Trj/Ldpinch.AL 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 PWS-LDPinch 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 - 

Пойдём дальше 
This is the report of the scanning done over "msdor.dll" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 17:28:29.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 Backdoor.Genme.A 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 Win32/DKS.dll.Trojan 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 - 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 Trojan.Win32.Genme.a 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 Win32/Genme.A 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 Win32/DKS.dll.Trojan 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 - 

This is the report of the scanning done over "remove._xe" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 17:33:02.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 Trojan.Downloader.Keenval.F 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 - 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Keenval.f 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 - 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Keenval.f 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 - 

This is the report of the scanning done over "Rx._xe" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 17:34:25.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 Backdoor.Small.X 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 security risk or backdoor 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 Backdoor.Small.x 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 Win32/Small.X 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 Backdoor Program 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 Backdoor.Small.x 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 - 

This is the report of the scanning done over "SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.8_1_.ex" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 17:41:25.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 Trojan.Dropper.FunWeb.A 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 - 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 TrojanDropper.Win32.FunWeb.a 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 Win32/TrojanDropper.FunWeb.A 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 TrojanDropper.Win32.FunWeb.a 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 - 


This is the report of the scanning done over "svhost.ex" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 17:43:12.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 - 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 Win32/LDPinch.Variant 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 - 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 Trojan.PSW.LdPinch.gen 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 probably unknown NewHeur_PE 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 Win32/LDPinch.Variant 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 - 


This is the report of the scanning done over "TROJAN1._OM" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 17:44:22.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 Trojan.Dialer.Dilya.A 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 Trojan.Dilya.A 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 W32/Dilya.A 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 Trojan.Win32.Dilya 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 - 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 W32/Dialer 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 Dialer.ES 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 Trojan.Win32.Dilya 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 - 

This is the report of the scanning done over "Tweak.ex" file that VirusTotal processed on 10/23/2004 at 17:46:22.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 10.23.2004 Backdoor.Haxdoor.AN 
ClamWin devel-20041018 10.22.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 10.22.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 10.22.2004 W32/[email protected] 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 10.23.2004 Backdoor.Win32.Haxdoor.an 
NOD32v2 1.904 10.23.2004 Win32/Haxdoor.AN 
Norman 5.70.10 10.23.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 10.23.2004 Bck/Haxdoor.N 
Sybari 7.5.1314 10.23.2004 Backdoor.Haxdoor.BN1 
Symantec 8.0 10.22.2004 - 

Короче более половины троянов из моей коллекции не определяются. *Не пользуйтесь этим антивирусом*.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Вот, тема по теме http://kadets.info/showthread.php?t=16976  :Smiley:  И Панда, и Нортон мало чего стоят.

----------


## Участковый

Извиняюсь за оффтопик, но как насчёт того, чтобы протестировать подобным образом “антитроянские” программы, особенно Tauscan отAgnitum? Очень бы хотелось узнать, как они эффективны на самом деле.

----------


## Geser

[quote author=Участковый link=board=18;threadid=165;start=0#msg813 date=1098622092]
Извиняюсь за оффтопик, но как насчёт того, чтобы протестировать подобным образом “антитроянские” программы, особенно Tauscan отAgnitum? Очень бы хотелось узнать, как они эффективны на самом деле.
[/quote]
http://www.virus.gr/english/fullxml/...p?id=67&mnu=67 там внизу по ссылке можно скачать подробный отчёт по группам (вирусы,трояны...). Можно увидеть что все антитрояны знают намного меньше троянов чем антивирусы.

----------


## azza

> Не пользуйтесь этим антивирусом


Категоричность - не лучшая черта при рассмотрении антивирусов. Я пользуюсь ДрВебом и Каспером, но и другим не отказываю в праве на существование. Сегодня, например, добыл двух троянов, так только Avast и Symantec их и определяют - имхо неверно определяют, но тем не менее, а вся прочая шобла молчит.

----------


## Geser

> Категоричность - не лучшая черта при рассмотрении антивирусов. Я пользуюсь ДрВебом и Каспером, но и другим не отказываю в праве на существование. Сегодня, например, добыл двух троянов, так только Avast и Symantec их и определяют - имхо неверно определяют, но тем не менее, а вся прочая шобла молчит.


Всё бывает. Вот только рассказами как Каспер нашёл кучу троянов после Нортона забита вся сеть. Позавчера именно это произошло у моего друга. Пол года назад меняли антивирус у меня на работе. Стоял Нортон Корпорейт 8, после него Тренд Майкро кучу троянов нашёл.
А вот обратного я что-то не встречал.
Т.е. я уверен что есть трояны которые знает только Нортон, но тех которых он не знает намного больше. Чего только стоит то что он не поддерживает многие известны пакеры.

Я уже не говорю про обновления раз в неделю. Это вообще смех сегодня, когда за пол дня новый червь может затазить миллионы компов. Уже только из за одного этого стоит посоветовать никому никогда не пользоваться этим антивирусом.

----------


## maXmo

> Итак, в результате спора на http://kadets.info


Оооо, где люди общаются!! :o уважяю

а нод ничо так морду держал...

----------


## Geser

Results of a file scan
This is the report of the scanning done over "Dg18.ex" file that VirusTotal processed on 11/21/2004 at 07:06:31.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 11.20.2004 Backdoor.Hacdef.1.0.0 
ClamWin devel-20041018 11.20.2004 Trojan.Hackdef.100 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 11.19.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 11.19.2004 security risk or a "backdoor" program 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 11.21.2004 Backdoor.HacDef.084 
NOD32v2 1.928 11.19.2004 Win32/HacDef.084 
Norman 5.70.10 11.19.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 11.20.2004 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 11.21.2004 Backdoor.HacDef.084 
Symantec 8.0 11.20.2004 - 


Results of a file scan
This is the report of the scanning done over "stmtdlr.exe631" file that VirusTotal processed on 11/21/2004 at 07:11:47.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 11.20.2004 Trojan.Dialer.EH 
ClamWin devel-20041018 11.20.2004 Dialer-172 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 11.19.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 11.19.2004 - 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 11.21.2004 Trojan.Win32.Dialer.eh 
NOD32v2 1.928 11.19.2004 Win32/Dialer.NAV 
Norman 5.70.10 11.19.2004 W32/Dialer 
Panda 7.02.00 11.20.2004 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 11.21.2004 Trojan.Win32.Dialer.eh 
Symantec 8.0 11.20.2004 - 


Results of a file scan
This is the report of the scanning done over "MulDist.ocx" file that VirusTotal processed on 11/21/2004 at 07:15:10.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 11.20.2004 Trojan.Downloader.Dyfuca.X 
ClamWin devel-20041018 11.20.2004 Trojan.Dyfuca-8 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 11.19.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 11.19.2004 security risk named W32/Dyfuca.U 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 11.21.2004 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Dyfuca.x 
NOD32v2 1.928 11.19.2004 Win32/TrojanDownloader.Dyfica.X 
Norman 5.70.10 11.19.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 11.20.2004 Spyware/Dyfuca 
Sybari 7.5.1314 11.21.2004 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Dyfuca.x 
Symantec 8.0 11.20.2004 - 

Results of a file scan
This is the report of the scanning done over "msdor.dll" file that VirusTotal processed on 11/21/2004 at 07:18:51.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 11.20.2004 Backdoor.Genme.A 
ClamWin devel-20041018 11.20.2004 - 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 11.19.2004 Win32/DKS.dll.Trojan 
F-Prot 3.15b 11.19.2004 - 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 11.21.2004 Trojan.Win32.Genme.a 
NOD32v2 1.928 11.19.2004 Win32/Genme.A 
Norman 5.70.10 11.19.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 11.20.2004 - 
Sybari 7.5.1314 11.21.2004 Win32.DKS.J 
Symantec 8.0 11.20.2004 - 


This is the report of the scanning done over "istsvc.exe" file that VirusTotal processed on 11/21/2004 at 07:27:25.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 11.20.2004 Trojan.Downloader.IstBar.FR 
ClamWin devel-20041018 11.20.2004 Trojan.Downloader.Istbar-36 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 11.19.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 11.19.2004 security risk named W32/[email protected] 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 11.21.2004 TrojanDownloader.Win32.IstBar.fr 
NOD32v2 1.928 11.19.2004 Win32/TrojanDownloader.IstBar.FR 
Norman 5.70.10 11.19.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 11.20.2004 Spyware/ISTbar 
Sybari 7.5.1314 11.21.2004 TrojanDownloader.Win32.IstBar.fr 
Symantec 8.0 11.20.2004 - 

Results of a file scan
This is the report of the scanning done over "gngb4ng.exe" file that VirusTotal processed on 11/21/2004 at 07:29:31.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 11.20.2004 Trojan.Dropper.Small.GT 
ClamWin devel-20041018 11.20.2004 Trojan.Dropper.Small-8 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 11.19.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 11.19.2004 dropper for W32/[email protected] 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 11.21.2004 TrojanDropper.Win32.Small.gt 
NOD32v2 1.928 11.19.2004 Win32/TrojanDropper.Small.GT 
Norman 5.70.10 11.19.2004 - 
Panda 7.02.00 11.20.2004 Adware/NetPals 
Sybari 7.5.1314 11.21.2004 TrojanDropper.Win32.Small.gt 
Symantec 8.0 11.20.2004 -

----------


## maXmo

Во урод! даже ISTbar не знает.

----------


## Geser

> Во урод! даже ISTbar не знает.


Угу, прикол в том что народ продолжает кричать что хороший антивирус  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

хотя, аптеки проапгрейдились с ISTbara до WinAD и первый становится историей.

----------


## Geser

Вот это классика. Уже все знают, а Нортон в ус не дует  :Smiley: 

This is the report of the scanning done over "RUN__1_._XE" file that VirusTotal processed on 11/26/2004 at 17:12:28.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
BitDefender 7.0 11.26.2004 BehavesLike:Trojan.Downloader 
ClamWin devel-20041018 11.26.2004 Trojan.Downloader.Small.NA 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 11.25.2004 - 
F-Prot 3.15b 11.24.2004 security risk named W32/Sillydl.EE 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 11.26.2004 TrojanDownloader.Win32.Small.na 
NOD32v2 1.934 11.26.2004 Win32/TrojanDownloader.Small.IR 
Norman 5.70.10 11.25.2004 W32/DLoader.BN 
Panda 7.02.00 11.25.2004 Trj/Downloader.KY 
Sybari 7.5.1314 11.26.2004 Trojan.DL.Small.KZ 
Symantec 8.0 11.25.2004 -

----------


## Rod

> Угу, прикол в том что народ продолжает кричать что хороший антивирус


А какой хороший?

----------


## Alexey P.

> А какой хороший?


http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...y;threadid=356 :

Антивирус Касперского
DrWeb
BitDefender
NOD32
 Примерно в такой последовательности. Насчет первых двух согласен, остальные и не пробовал. Достаточно одной таблетки (с) Лелик.

----------

люди просветите ламера :
вот тут везде приводится Symantec 8.0, но ведь уже есть нортон 2004 и 2005, они ведь свежее и если уж проводить сравнение, то надо использовать последние версии, а так можно взять какое угодно старье и обосрать любой антивирь той же фирмы
... обьясните мне если я чего не понимаю ?

----------


## Geser

> люди просветите ламера :
> вот тут везде приводится Symantec 8.0, но ведь уже есть нортон 2004 и 2005, они ведь свежее и если уж проводить сравнение, то надо использовать последние версии, а так можно взять какое угодно старье и обосрать любой антивирь той же фирмы
> ... обьясните мне если я чего не понимаю ?


Нортон 2004 и 2005 это для персональных компьютеров. Symantec 8.0 это корпоративная версия. Symantec 9.0 вышла пару месяцев назад, так что ей пока далеко не все пользуются. Фанаты Symantec утверждают что Symantec 8.0 лучше чем Нортон 2004, так что версия не последняя, но и не очень старая.

----------

понятно, спасибо
... а есть где нить сравнительные тесты для нортон 2005, каспер 5, и др.веб для персоналных компьютеров ?
дайте ссылочку если есть плиз

----------

только чур не на греческом  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> понятно, спасибо
> ... а есть где нить сравнительные тесты для нортон 2005, каспер 5, и др.веб для персоналных компьютеров ?
> дайте ссылочку если есть плиз


http://www.virus.gr/english/fullxml/...p?id=67&mnu=67 только тесты на коллекциях не совсем верно отражают реальное положение вещей.

----------


## Geser

А вообще, мож на выходных напишу по каким параметрам нужно оценивать качество антивируса. А то 90% пользователей оценивают по красоте интерфейса  :Smiley:

----------


## kps

> А вообще, мож на выходных напишу по каким параметрам нужно оценивать качество антивируса. А то 90% пользователей оценивают по красоте интерфейса


Ну это можно понять, ведь встречают по одежке, а провожают по уму, т.е. по качеству   :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maxitol

гы..  провожают когда система коньки отбрасывает  :Wink:

----------


## agnec

Народ, а может кто подсказать как избавиться от Symantec AntiVirus v.9.0.0.338 ?

вырубаю сервисы:
savroa               
Symantec AntiVirus
DefWatch             
ccEvtMgr             
ccSetMgr             

запрещаю сервисы:
savroam
Symantec AntiVirus
DefWatch  
ccEvtMgr   
ccSetMgr   
SNDSrvc    
ccPwdSvc

вырубаю процессы:
VPTray  
ccSetMgr
ccEvtMgr
DefWatch
SavRoam 
Rtvscan 
ccApp   

перегружаюсь
в процессах и сервисах вроде ничего лишнего нет
но эта зараза по-прежнему делает свое гадкое дело    :Angry: 
почему гадкое ?
поясню   :Smiley: 
товарищ подцепил заразу. из описания я понял что это такое, потому как сам недавно имел теже проблемы. хотел из своего архива вытащить отловленный экземпляр и глянуть в нем строки, по которым можно эту заразу отловить. но из архива вытаскивались только добавленные мной комментарии, а сам файл с вирусом тут же кем-то прибивался.

вернул настройки в реестре на место и тут же получил кучу сообщений от SAV о произведенных им убийствах

SAV входит в группу и управляется с сервера, поэтому прямая дорога для отключения автоматической защиты с помощью галочки в настройках для меня закрыта. удалить его не зная пароля тоже не получится, да и чревато кренделями.

как быть ?

PS: а файл из архива я все же выдрал, загрузившись с сидюка  ;D

----------


## Geser

От него даже анинсталом фиг избавишся, не говоря уже о других методах  :Smiley:

----------


## agnec

а вот это уже натуральное свинство   :Sad:

----------


## pig

Ищите невыключенные драйверы. В диспетчере оборудования включите показ скрытых устройств и поищите среди Non-Plug&Play.

----------


## agnec

эх, лучше бы мне этого не знать  :Wink: 
там от SAV еще дофига кусков болтается :o

выкрутился с помощью HijackThis
двое (SAVRT & SAVRTPEL) засветились в StartupList
ну я им в реестре автозапуск и отключил

после перезагрузки все файлы из архива вылезли без проблем   :Cheesy:

----------


## Палыч

> А вообще, мож на выходных напишу по каким параметрам нужно оценивать качество антивируса. А то 90% пользователей оценивают по красоте интерфейса


Эти же 90% пользователей оценивают ещё и по скорости работы антивируса (сильно ториозит/не сильно тормозит) ;-))

----------


## Geser

[quote author=Палыч link=board=18;threadid=165;start=20#msg6945 date=1108708808]
Эти же 90% пользователей оценивают ещё и по скорости работы антивируса (сильно ториозит/не сильно тормозит) ;-))
[/quote]
Ну, НАВ тормозит будь здоров  :Smiley:

----------


## Zveroboy

> А вообще, мож на выходных напишу по каким параметрам нужно оценивать качество антивируса. А то 90% пользователей оценивают по красоте интерфейса


"Красота суетна, миловидность обманчива"
Библия, притчи Соломона.

----------


## Casper

> А вообще, мож на выходных напишу по каким параметрам нужно оценивать качество антивируса. А то 90% пользователей оценивают по красоте интерфейса


Обидно когда администраторы огрмных предприятий оценивают антивирусное обеспечение подобным образом!  :o
У меня на работе подобная ситуация... приобрели Нортон для Корпоративных Сетей и фиг блин переубедишь, что ошиблись с выбором! Приходят ко мне и гляда на установленного у меня Вэба ругаются - вот мол кто заразу по Комбинату распускает!!! Сноси к едреней фене Вэба -> мы щаз тебе Нортона вталдычим!!! И это все в принудидельном порядке...
Может кто знает как их переубедить? Желательно на практике...  ;D

----------


## Alexey P.

Посмотрите письмо в ящике ildar83.

----------


## Casper

> Посмотрите письмо в ящике ildar83.


Получил! Спасибо... щаз займемся перевоспитанием!   :Wink:

----------


## Casper

> Получил! Спасибо... щаз займемся перевоспитанием!


Я в хорошем смысле... Не буду же я рубить сук, на котором сижу!  ;D

----------


## Geser

> Я в хорошем смысле... Не буду же я рубить сук, на котором сижу!  ;D


Да, сук рубить это не дело  ;D

----------


## Casper

> Да, сук рубить это не дело  ;D


Мда... велик и могучь русский язык!!!  ;D

----------


## azza

А *Email-Worm.Win32.Sober.p* Symantec ещё не детектирует.  ???
(Проверял на Virustotal).

----------


## Aleksandr

> А вообще, мож на выходных напишу по каким параметрам нужно оценивать качество антивируса. А то 90% пользователей оценивают по красоте интерфейса


Что-ж Вы все так Norton Antivirus ругаете  ??? У Вас версия вообще старая какая-то 8, у меня Norton Antivirus 2005 с номером 11 в начале. Да может он и не все трояны ловит, но самую опасную хрень мочит очень хорошо. Движок у него очень хороший. А вот Касперский и DrWeb ставить не буду. Эти программы у меня не раз вирусы хавали. Да и если есть возможность пришлите то, что как Вы говорите Norton не ловит  ;D Да именно так, Все  ;D что не ловит на [email protected]  :Cool:

----------


## Aleksandr

> Обидно когда администраторы огрмных предприятий оценивают антивирусное обеспечение подобным образом!  :o
> У меня на работе подобная ситуация... приобрели Нортон для Корпоративных Сетей и фиг блин переубедишь, что ошиблись с выбором! Приходят ко мне и гляда на установленного у меня Вэба ругаются - вот мол кто заразу по Комбинату распускает!!! Сноси к едреней фене Вэба -> мы щаз тебе Нортона вталдычим!!! И это все в принудидельном порядке...
> Может кто знает как их переубедить? Желательно на практике...  ;D


Не надо никого переубеждать Norton лучше  ;D

----------


## Geser

Никто никого не переубеждает. Мы посоветовали, результаты тестирования там и сям по форуму валяются.
Я считаю что только обновление раз в неделю достаточная причина что бы забыть об этом антивитусе, и никогда больше не вспоминать о его существовании.
А дальше, каждый решает для себя сам. 
И Гербалайф достаточно людей пьют, и говорят что помогает.

----------


## Alexey P.

> Не надо никого переубеждать Norton лучше  ;D


 Он сам убеждает неслабо. Вот сегодня червячок по почте пришел, ДрВеб его знает с drwtoday.vdb (2005-05-10 14:17:21). Ради интереса проверил на вирустотал. 
(Базы там у симантека свежие, так что питать иллюзии по поводу версий не стоит).
This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 05/12/2005 at 12:40:27 (CET)
 after scanning the file "drweb.quarantine.GOYP4u" file.

Antivirus       Version         Update          Result
AntiVir         6.30.0.12       05.12.2005      no virus found
AVG             718             05.10.2005      no virus found
BitDefender     7.0             05.12.2005      no virus found
ClamAV          devel-20050501  05.10.2005      Trojan.W32.PWS.Prostor.A
DrWeb           4.32b           05.12.2005      Win32.HLLW.Eyeveg.2
eTrust-Iris     7.1.194.0       05.11.2005      Win32/Lanieca.A!Worm    
eTrust-Vet      11.9.1.0        05.12.2005      Win32.Lanieca.A!ZIP     
Fortinet        2.51            05.12.2005      no virus found
Ikarus          2.32            05.11.2005      no virus found
Kaspersky       4.0.2.24        05.12.2005      Worm.Win32.Eyeveg.f     
McAfee          4489            05.11.2005      W32/Eyeveg.worm.gen
NOD32v2         1.1093          05.11.2005      Win32/Spy.Agent.AJ
Norman          5.70.10         05.10.2005      Wurmark.J
Panda           8.02.00         05.11.2005      W32/Mugly.M.worm
Sybari          7.5.1314        05.12.2005      Worm.Win32.Eyeveg.f
Symantec        8.0             05.11.2005      no virus found
VBA32           3.10.3          05.11.2005      Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.aj

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

ну не знаю как там базы на вирустотал, но сам убеждался не раз, что Nav2005 видит вирь, а он-лайн проверка молчит. так что видать не в базах дело. а вот  реакция симантек на отосланные им образцы оставляет желать лучшего. раз было так, что сказали:"это не вирус", а потм через две недели признали, что в том файле был зверь.

----------


## Geser

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 05/19/2005 at 20:57:49 (CET) after scanning the file "winhost.exe1" file.
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.30.0.12 05.19.2005 no virus found 
AVG 718 05.19.2005 no virus found 
Avira 6.30.0.12 05.19.2005 no virus found 
BitDefender 7.0 05.19.2005 BehavesLike:Trojan.FirewallBypass 
ClamAV devel-20050501 05.18.2005 Trojan.LdPinch-19 
DrWeb 4.32b 05.19.2005 no virus found 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 05.19.2005 no virus found 
eTrust-Vet 11.9.1.0 05.19.2005 no virus found 
Fortinet 2.27.0.0 05.19.2005 suspicious 
Ikarus 2.32 05.19.2005 suspicious program sequence found 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 05.19.2005 Trojan-PSW.Win32.PdPinch.gen 
McAfee 4495 05.19.2005 PWS-LDPinch 
NOD32v2 1.1100 05.18.2005 a variant of Win32/PSW.LdPinch 
Norman 5.70.10 05.16.2005 W32/Malware 
Panda 8.02.00 05.19.2005 no virus found 
Sybari 7.5.1314 05.19.2005 Trojan-PSW.Win32.PdPinch.gen 
Symantec 8.0 05.19.2005 no virus found 
VBA32 3.10.3 05.18.2005 suspected of !Trojan.LdPinch.4

----------


## ALEX(XX)

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 05/20/2005 at 06:58:00 (CET) after scanning the file "searchdll.dll" file.

AntiVir	6.30.0.12	05.19.2005	TR/Drop.Small.UT.1
AVG	718	05.19.2005	no virus found
Avira	6.30.0.12	05.19.2005	TR/Drop.Small.UT.1
BitDefender	7.0	05.20.2005	Trojan.Globoserv
ClamAV	devel-20050501	05.18.2005	no virus found
DrWeb	4.32b	05.19.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Iris	7.1.194.0	05.20.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	11.9.1.0	05.19.2005	no virus found
Fortinet	2.27.0.0	05.20.2005	W32/Globoserv-tr
Ikarus	2.32	05.19.2005	AdWare.Serch.A
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.20.2005	not-a-virus:AdWare.Serch.a
McAfee	4495	05.19.2005	potentially unwanted program Adware-Serch
NOD32v2	1.1100	05.18.2005	Win32/Adware.Serch
Norman	5.70.10	05.16.2005	no virus found
Panda	8.02.00	05.19.2005	Trj/Downloader.BCK
Sybari	7.5.1314	05.20.2005	Adware.Serch.A1
Symantec	8.0	05.19.2005	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.3	05.20.2005	AdWare.Serch.a

AVZ 3.43
3. Сканирование дисков
D:\WORK\!\searchdll.dll>>>>> Вирус !! AdvWare.Serch.a 

NAV2005 18.05.2005
AdWare.CWSConyc

Файлы проверены Dr.Web® для FreeBSD версии 4.32.2 (2004-11-01)
Copyright © Igor Daniloff, 1992-2004

Время последнего обновления: 2005-05-19,21:26:03
в файле >searchdll.dll обнаружен вирус not a virus Adware.GloboSearch
DrWEb видит с расширенными базами.

Тут, его описание http://securityresponse.symantec.com....cwsconyc.html

Ув. Geser, может я не прав, что в качестве контрпримера привёл AdWare, но факт остаётся фактом.

----------


## Geser

> Ув. Geser, может я не прав, что в качестве контрпримера привёл AdWare, но факт остаётся фактом.


Действительно адварь не лучший пример (можно предположить что SAV 8 не имеет адварей в базах), но тот факт что корпоративная версия не обнаруживает то что обнаруживает персональная говорит вовсе не в пользу Семантека. Получается что там где защита нужна больше, её на самом деле меньше. Подождём пока на Вирустотале поставят SAV 9. Но я уверен что ситуация не изменится.
А кроме того, уже сам тот факт что они не заставляют Вирустотал поставить новую версию, что бы не создавать себе антирекламу, говорит о том что им на всё наплевать.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да, в этом я с Вами согласен, по идее корпоративная версия должна содержать более расширенные базы, с большим количеством зверей. Хотя, меня уверяли, что и SAV, и NAV используют одни и те же базы, но это не совсем так. Вот тут
http://securityresponse.symantec.com...es/US-N95.html
сказано, что эта версия баз не может быть использована для обновления серверной части SAV, а для клиентской, подойдёт. Так что, всё хитро. Получается, что клиентская часть обладает более полными базами, нежели серверная? Не вижу логики. По идее вирусы не должны  пройти дальше сервера.
Ладно, если я найду что-то более опасное чем AdWare, что не увидит SAV8, а NAV2005 обнаружит, то сообщу об этом.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А вот это уже интереснее

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 05/20/2005 at 07:46:02 (CET) after scanning the file "ScreenSaver.rar" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.30.0.12	05.19.2005	no virus found
AVG	718	05.19.2005	no virus found
Avira	6.30.0.12	05.19.2005	no virus found
BitDefender	7.0	05.20.2005	Trojan.Delf.EW
ClamAV	devel-20050501	05.18.2005	Trojan.Delf-10
DrWeb	4.32b	05.19.2005	Trojan.Disabler
eTrust-Iris	7.1.194.0	05.20.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	11.9.1.0	05.19.2005	no virus found
Fortinet	2.27.0.0	05.20.2005	no virus found
Ikarus	2.32	05.19.2005	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.20.2005	Trojan.Win32.Delf.ew
McAfee	4495	05.19.2005	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1100	05.18.2005	Win32/Delf.EW
Norman	5.70.10	05.16.2005	no virus found
Panda	8.02.00	05.19.2005	Trj/Delf.LE
Sybari	7.5.1314	05.20.2005	Trojan.Win32.Delf.ew
Symantec	8.0	05.19.2005	no virus found
VBA32	3.10.3	05.20.2005	Trojan.Disabler

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 05/20/2005 at 07:48:42 (CET) after scanning the file "ScreenSaver.exe" file.

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.30.0.12	05.19.2005	TR/Delf.EW
AVG	718	05.19.2005	no virus found
Avira	6.30.0.12	05.19.2005	TR/Delf.EW
BitDefender	7.0	05.20.2005	Trojan.Delf.EW
ClamAV	devel-20050501	05.18.2005	Trojan.Delf-10
DrWeb	4.32b	05.19.2005	Trojan.Disabler
eTrust-Iris	7.1.194.0	05.20.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	11.9.1.0	05.19.2005	no virus found
Fortinet	2.27.0.0	05.20.2005	W32/Delf.EW-tr
Ikarus	2.32	05.19.2005	Constructor.Win32.Greap
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	05.20.2005	Trojan.Win32.Delf.ew
McAfee	4495	05.19.2005	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1100	05.18.2005	Win32/Delf.EW
Norman	5.70.10	05.16.2005	no virus found
Panda	8.02.00	05.19.2005	Trj/Delf.LE
Sybari	7.5.1314	05.20.2005	Trojan.Win32.Delf.ew
Symantec	8.0	05.19.2005	Trojan Horse
VBA32	3.10.3	05.20.2005	Trojan.Disabler

Проверен один и тот же файл, только первый раз он заархивирован, а второй скан, это распакованный, как видно, картина существенно изменилась. Так что, часть антивирусов с архиваторами не дружат?

----------


## Geser

> Проверен один и тот же файл, только первый раз он заархивирован, а второй скан, это распакованный, как видно, картина существенно изменилась. Так что, часть антивирусов с архиваторами не дружат?


Возможно не все знают новую версию rar. Попробуй запаковать zip, должно быть одинаково. 
Это, кстати, одна из причин по коториой антивирус, показывающий хорошие результаты на коллекциях, может оказаться никаким в реальной жизни.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ха, всё гораздо интереснее, прямо картина Репина "Приехали"  :Smiley: 
Итак, что у нас есть. Есть файл screensaver.exe с Trojan.Win32.Delf.ew.
Первый раз пакуем WinRar3.2(Ru), без всяких наворотов, все параметры по умолчанию. Проверяем на www.virustotal.com.

Результат (негативный):

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 05/20/2005 at 08:02:44 (CET) after scanning the file "ScreenSaver.rar" file.

AntiVir	6.30.0.12	05.19.2005	no virus found
AVG	718	05.19.2005	no virus found
Avira	6.30.0.12	05.19.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Iris	7.1.194.0	05.20.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	11.9.1.0	05.19.2005	no virus found
Fortinet	2.27.0.0	05.20.2005	no virus found
Ikarus	2.32	05.19.2005	no virus found
McAfee	4495	05.19.2005	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	05.16.2005	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	05.19.2005	no virus found

Теперь пакуем WinRar3.2(Ru) в формате zip. Всё by default.
Сканируем, видим:

Результат (негативный):

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 05/20/2005 at 08:01:21 (CET) after scanning the file "ScreenSaver.zip" file.

AVG	718	05.19.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Iris	7.1.194.0	05.20.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	11.9.1.0	05.19.2005	no virus found
Ikarus	2.32	05.19.2005	no virus found
McAfee	4495	05.19.2005	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	05.16.2005	no virus found

Итак, проснулись AntiVir, Avira, Fortinet, Symantec.

Теперь проверим не заархивированный файл.


Результат (негативный):

This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 05/20/2005 at 08:03:50 (CET) after scanning the file "ScreenSaver.exe" file

AVG	718	05.19.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Iris	7.1.194.0	05.20.2005	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	11.9.1.0	05.19.2005	no virus found
McAfee	4495	05.19.2005	no virus found
Norman	5.70.10	05.16.2005	no virus found

К "Врачам" теперь подключился и Ikarus. Не думаю, что надо обладать даром Нострадамуса, чтобы понять, что к чему. Конечно, на одном вирусе тесты не делаются  :Smiley:  но просто факт налицо. Я думаю, таких примеров можно найти ещё тучу.

----------


## Geser

Да это еще ерунда. Ты возьма паковщик исполняемых файлов. Вот там будет весёлая картина. Половина даже UPX не знает.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Да это еще ерунда. Ты возьма паковщик исполняемых файлов. Вот там будет весёлая картина. Половина даже UPX не знает.


Да, это я знаю. Но просто обидно, что такие бабки дерут, пену гонят и прочую лобуду, расхваливают, а реально  даже простым архиватором можно обломать.

----------


## orvman

*Geser* Точно, прямо в цель.

----------


## Geser

Последнее доказательства качества работы НАВ. На Yahoo стоит NAV 2005. И пропускает он вирусы как ни в чем не бывало.

----------


## nowhere

Нортон, нортон.. Вот Симантек 10 кто-нибудь пробовал? Что-нибудь позитивное со времён восьмой версии появилось?

----------


## Lvn

Господа здравствуйте! Прошу прощения, что прерываю Вашу беседу. Есть вопрос: Как же удалить чудесный Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2005?
В установке-удалении программ Нортона не было. Автоматически Касперский не смог его. Вобщем удалил вручную. Вычистил реестр. Кажется ни чего не осталось от "красавца" Нортона. Но Касперский при установке упорно предлагает удалить Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2005.
Подскажите плиз люди добрые, что нужно еще сделать а?

----------


## Палыч

> Господа здравствуйте! Прошу прощения, что прерываю Вашу беседу. Есть вопрос: Как же удалить чудесный Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2005?
> В установке-удалении программ Нортона не было. Автоматически Касперский не смог его. Вобщем удалил вручную. Вычистил реестр. Кажется ни чего не осталось от "красавца" Нортона. Но Касперский при установке упорно предлагает удалить Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2005.
> Подскажите плиз люди добрые, что нужно еще сделать а?


http://www.virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4918

----------


## Kuzz

> Нортон, нортон.. Вот Симантек 10 кто-нибудь пробовал? Что-нибудь позитивное со времён восьмой версии появилось?


Хм-м... Пользуем Симантек 10 корп. - пока ничего не подцепил, но из того, что лежит со старых времен многое не нашел...

Только-что просмотрел консоль центрального изолятора: 5 из 15 машин от чего-то отбивались... жаль, что RAdmin детектится как Remacc.Radmin, некоторым он требуется.
Посканил с компакта (те 5 машин) КАВ-ом, все ОК. Мож у Симантек че наладится...

----------


## Kuzz

Ничего не изменилось. Сегодня симантек поймал 1 трояна, и то - с трудом.
Два других легко словились руками (и АВЗ).

----------


## SuperBrat

> Сегодня симантек поймал 1 трояна, и то - с трудом.
> Два других легко словились руками (и АВЗ).


Вы проводили свое собственное исследование антивируса? Испытывали на коллекции, тогда на какой? Какие были условия тестирования?
Что есть "и то - с трудом"? Антивирус или ловит, или нет. Когда начинаются труды, надо писать так "остались следы заражения". По-моему, так работают антивирусные аналитики.

----------


## Kuzz

> Что есть "и то - с трудом"?


 Это выдача 4-х вот таких сообщений:

----------


## SuperBrat

> Это выдача 4-х вот таких сообщений:


Kuzz, вы понимаете, что такие картинки - это просто не серьезно? Если бы вы, например, сдавали экзамен в университете, то уже имели "2-" в зачетке.  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

> Kuzz, вы понимаете, что такие картинки - это просто не серьезно? Если бы вы, например, сдавали экзамен в университете, то уже имели "2-" в зачетке.


каждый тестирует в меру своих способностей, кому-то и этого хватает=)))

----------


## Kuzz

> Kuzz, ... "2-" в зачетке.


Ошибку понял, буду исправляться. Тем более, что форум этому оч. способствует.

----------


## Kuzz

Symantec 10 появился на Virustotal. Поживем - увидим..

----------


## PavelA

У нас корпоративный Symantec 10. Только сейчас решил проверить карантин из темы http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=7703
Добыл файл с вирусом, положил на диск. Файл автоматической защитой проверился и удалился, а заодно и весь запароленный архив  :Smiley: 
Если интересно узнать, что он у нас вылавливает, могу прислать отчет недельный. Сетка довольно большая.

----------


## sergey_gum

> Если интересно узнать, что он у нас вылавливает, могу прислать отчет недельный. Сетка довольно большая.


Лично мну больше интересует, сколько он пропускает и сколько чистых файлов удаляет  :Smiley:

----------


## WaterFish

> и сколько чистых файлов удаляет


Сравнительно очень мало.  :Smiley: 
Уже где-то в теме о ложных срабатываниях обсуждалось.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Лично мну больше интересует, сколько он пропускает и сколько чистых файлов удаляет





> Уже где-то в теме о ложных срабатываниях обсуждалось.


Пока в той теме больше "Касперский" отсвечивает.  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

После того как поставили последнюю версию Нортона на Вирустотале стало понятно что эту поделку по прежнему нельзя назвать антивирусом

----------


## SuperBrat

> После того как поставили последнюю версию Нортона на Вирустотале стало понятно что эту поделку по прежнему нельзя назвать антивирусом


Geser,  а есть статистика? (Или, просто, крик души?) По мне, так он ни одного серьезного вируса, который существует более нескольких часов, не пропустил.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Geser,  а есть статистика? (Или, просто, крик души?) По мне, так он ни одного серьезного вируса, который существует более нескольких часов, не пропустил.


Очень красиво сказанно! А как насчет новенького не серьезного вируса ? Хотя если взять ни один новый вирус не находится ни одним антивиром... про эвристики молчу.... хотя и они обманываются...А насчет статистики.. дык думаю она у Geser-a есть... не первый же день он в инете...

----------


## SuperBrat

> Очень красиво сказанно!


Спасибо, я старался.  :Wink: 



> А как насчет новенького не серьезного вируса ?


Такой скорее всего тебе и не попадется в нормальных условиях. Несерьезные вирусы плохо распространяются.



> А насчет статистики.. дык думаю она у Geser-a есть... не первый же день он в инете...


Придет, прочитает - опубликует. Если конечно есть что.  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

Статистика всем доступна и постоянно пополняется http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=7403
Из 7 последних зловредов проверенных с момента появления Нортона на Вирустотале он не обнаружил ни одного

----------


## sergey_gum

> Geser,  а есть статистика? (Или, просто, крик души?) По мне, так он ни одного серьезного вируса, который существует более нескольких часов, не пропустил.


За статистикой иди в тему "Исследование антивирусов", там периодически выкладывают собранные во всей теме результаты.




> После того как поставили последнюю версию Нортона на Вирустотале стало понятно что эту поделку по прежнему нельзя назвать антивирусом


Я "это" даже поделкой назвать немогу.....

----------


## SuperBrat

> Статистика всем доступна и постоянно пополняется http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=7403
> Из 7 последних зловредов проверенных с момента появления Нортона на Вирустотале он не обнаружил ни одного


Фу, ты... Теперь я спокоен. Как таковой статистики у Gesera нет. Есть эмоции. Манипуляции с выборочными тестированиями, где упорно не замечаются огрехи "Касперского", но зато с ревом замечаются у Symantec.
Если следовать вашей логике, то я наугад тыкаю пальцем, беру первый попавшийся отчет



> Герои дня...
> Complete scanning result of "svchctrl.exe", received in VirusTotal at 02.07.2007, 13:38:39 (CET).
> 
> Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	02.07.2007	no virus found
> *Symantec	10	02.07.2007	Backdoor.Shellbot*
> 
> Aditional Information
> File size: 11264 bytes
> MD5: ffd07878b6e9b88dde0e69646432eaab
> ...


и делаю вывод - Касперский даже поделкой назвать нельзя!!!  :Wink:  Слава богу, я мыслю объективней и замечаю достоинства и недостатки разных антивирусов. Поэтому в моем арсенале антивирусы и утилиты разных вендоров.
P.S. Хотя меч от мастера Симантек-сан мой любимый.  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

> Фу, ты... Теперь я спокоен. Как таковой статистики у Gesera нет. Есть эмоции. Манипуляции с выборочными тестированиями, где упорно не замечаются огрехи "Касперского", но зато с ревом замечаются у Symantec.
> Если следовать вашей логике, то я наугад тыкаю пальцем, беру первый попавшийся отчет
> 
> 
> и делаю вывод - Касперский даже поделкой назвать нельзя!!!  Слава богу, я мыслю объективней и замечаю достоинства и недостатки разных антивирусов. Поэтому в моем арсенале антивирусы и утилиты разных вендоров.
> P.S. Хотя меч от мастера Симантек-сан мой любимый.


По чистым детектам Касперский держит лидирующее место в наших тестах уже больше года. (В общем часто проигрывает за счет отсутствия эвристика) А Нортон всегда был на последнем месте. Через месяц будет видно что там он и остался.

----------


## SuperBrat

Ок, Geser. Мы с вами старые зубры. Ломать убеждения уже поздно и не нужно. Мы остались, конечно, каждый при своем мнении. Не буду обещать, что не вступлюсь за свой любимый "меч" в будущем (а что делать?  :Wink: ). Примите мое искреннее уважение за ваш опыт и знания. Одно дело делаем, хоть и по-разному.

----------


## Geser

> Ок, Geser. Мы с вами старые зубры. Ломать убеждения уже поздно и не нужно. Мы остались, конечно, каждый при своем мнении. Не буду обещать, что не вступлюсь за свой любимый "меч" в будущем (а что делать? ). Примите мое искреннее уважение за ваш опыт и знания. Одно дело делаем, хоть и по-разному.


Прежде чем вступаться, посмотрите графики которые строились не из лабораторных образцов и ДОС вирусов, а из реально выловленных на машинах посетителей троянов. И если Вы найдёте там что Нортон когда-либо был хотя бы в лучшей пятёрке, я повешу рекламу Нортона вверху форума навечно  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey_gum

> Прежде чем вступаться, посмотрите графики которые строились не из лабораторных образцов и ДОС вирусов, а из реально выловленных на машинах посетителей троянов. И если Вы найдёте там что Нортон когда-либо был хотя бы в лучшей пятёрке, я повешу рекламу Нортона вверху форума навечно


В последнем графике, который выложил *Shu_b*, Нортон вобще в первой тройке......с конца  :Smiley:

----------


## SuperBrat

> В последнем графике, который выложил *Shu_b*, Нортон вобще в первой тройке......с конца


sergey_gum, я думал вы человек проницательный. Эта схема ничем не подтверждается. Взять хотя бы последние тестирования VB100%. Малораспространенные (скажу больше, экзотические) антивирусы находят больше вирусов, чем Symantec.  :Wink:  Ссылаться на подобную "дезу" не достойно. Продолжать спорить с оппонентами, которые имеют в рукаве такие "козыри" не имеет смысла. Честь имею.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Взять хотя бы последние тестирования VB100%.


Для тех, кто не в курсе, тест VB100% выродился в последнее время из теста качества детектирования в тест работоспособности антивируса / отсутствия ложных срабатываний.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> Малораспространенные (скажу больше, экзотические) антивирусы находят больше вирусов, чем Symantec.


Правильно подмечено  :Smiley: 
А деза, это именно то чем кормят массы VB100% проплаченные Семантеком

----------


## sergey_gum

> sergey_gum, я думал вы человек проницательный. Эта схема ничем не подтверждается. Взять хотя бы последние тестирования VB100%. Малораспространенные (скажу больше, экзотические) антивирусы находят больше вирусов, чем Symantec.  Ссылаться на подобную "дезу" не достойно. Продолжать спорить с оппонентами, которые имеют в рукаве такие "козыри" не имеет смысла. Честь имею.


Простите, но я больше доверяю результатам тестирования в этом форуме и личному опыту, чем Virus Bulletin. Дело в том, что малораспространенные антивирусы используют движки популярных - того же касперского...............
З.Ы. Очень много "клиентов" раздела "Помогите" юзают как раз нортон......

----------


## Erekle

Ответьте, пожалуйста, танкисту.



> По чистым детектам Касперский держит лидирующее место в наших тестах уже больше года. (В общем часто проигрывает за счет отсутствия эвристика)


Ну - не единоличный лидер...
Я так слышал, и не раз, что у него эвристика имеется. Вот, общеизвестно, что у Касперского (в смысле...  :Smiley:  ) до крайности плохой характер - "ругается" часто и без поводу. Если у него эвристика нет, то значит что или с базой сильно не в порядке, или у продукта неполадки программного характера, а в этом случае он далек от звания лучшего. Если оба утверждения неверны, так почему он кричит, если не из-за эвристики?
Я в самом деле не знаю. KAV наблюдал только у знакомых...

*SuperBrat* 



> меч от мастера Симантек-сан мой любимый


Симантек-Сан приступил к бдению (в прямом смысле  :Smiley:  ) совсем недавно. Клиентская часть. Что по ресурсам требователен больше, чем Дядя Нортон, понятно. Заботит другое: открывать (или сохранять на диске без опаски) многие файлы, кажущиеся ему "угрозой безопасности", удаётся только после борьбы с ним. При повторном засекании файла всё повторяется снова. Я хоть и танкист, но не из чугуна, - но на настройки он плюёт. Не отключать же постоянно. Как с этим справиться? Или у вас NAV?
Вообще, очень не понравилось, что схема действий построена по классификации угроз. Точнее, что всякие "туулзы" помещены (или подразумеваются) в зоне высшей опасности.  :Smiley: 
Последний NAV, который стоял, был от 2004. Как с новым в этом отношении - по старому, или как у SAV?

----------


## SDA

Краткая характеристика:Один из самых популярных антивирусов, особенно в мире развитого капитализма.
Продается как отдельно, так и в составе Norton System Works. Занимает много места на жестком диске и в ОЗУ. Ресурсы ПК потребляет аналогично конкурентам. Надежным его назвать сложно,  это связано с редкими обновлениями антивирусных баз и слаборазвитым эвристическим анализом. Часто является бесплатным бонусом-дополнением к материнским платам различных производителей.  :bad:

----------


## sergey_gum

> Часто является бесплатным бонусом-дополнением к материнским платам различных производителей.


Прикладывается практически ко всем железкам от 50$ в Retail упаковке.............

----------


## maXmo

> При повторном засекании файла всё повторяется снова. Я хоть и танкист, но не из чугуна, - но на настройки он плюёт.


и на исключения?

----------


## SuperBrat

Тест антивирусов на лечение активного заражения (результаты)

----------


## Erekle

Проверял ещё, долго и с вариантами.
При сохранении настроек не трогает файлы из исключенной папки, но при этом не выводит и уведомления.  :Smiley: 
Эта настройка держится только в отношении исключенных папок. Но если исключение папок отменить, исключить все Hacktool-ы, переопределить действие на "занесение в журнал", сохранить настройку, и потом проверить с проводника или с интерфейса SAV тот же файл - он будет успешно изолирован.
В данном случае подопытный файл классифицирован как просто Hacktool.  :Smiley:  Но в списке исключений такого общего понятия нет.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

А теперь самый неожиданный вопрос - 

а где можно купить этот самый хвалёный антивирус? Российское представительство Симантика радостно сообщает что продажами не занимается и заниматься не собирается.... А магазины говорят что у них больше проблемы с поставками... 

Может кто может подсказать место где можно купить за безналичный расчет (радиорынки сразу отпадают) это чудо?

----------


## Kuzz

А если так попробовать?

----------


## anton_dr

Действительно, неожиданный  :Smiley:  Особенно в этом топике.

----------


## anton_dr

Можно через 1С или их партнеров



> По вопросам приобретения продуктов Symantec обращайтесь:
> 
> Фирма «1С»
> 
> направление «1С:Дистрибьюция»
> 
> e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> сайт: http://dist.1c.ru
> ...

----------


## icon

> Ответьте, пожалуйста, танкисту.
> общеизвестно, что у Касперского (в смысле...  ) до крайности плохой характер - "ругается" часто и без поводу. Если у него эвристика нет, то значит что или с базой сильно не в порядке, или у продукта неполадки программного характера


Устами танкиста глаголит истина.  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Действительно, неожиданный  Особенно в этом топике.


Желание пользователя - закон (особенно когда пользователь твой непосредственный начальник)

Ладно, шучу... Короч какой-то мудрёный софт отказывается работать с каспером и вебом...

----------


## pig

Так, может, пообсуждать эту проблему в соответствующих темах? Техподдержкам будет интересно познакомиться с этим софтом.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Хи, проблема в том, что название программы никто не знает... Стоит она на компе бухглатера, туда так просто не доберешься. А сама девушка характеризует проблему как *у меня специальная программа и она совместима только с нортоном, с другими антивирусами она не работает, уже пробовали. Так что мне нужен только Нортон* На остальные вопросы отвечает *Я в этом не разбираюсь. Сказала же что мне нужен Нортон!!!* Даже выяснить стоит ли просто антивирь или SystemWorks или ещё что-то  оказалось нереальным. Но если вдруг инфа будет - расскажу

----------


## pig

Если специальная программа - это Dipost + Такском-Референт, то она с Доктором прекрасно уживается. Правда, я не пробовал запускать её через SpIDer Mail, да это и не надо.

----------


## maXmo

> Стоит она на компе бухглатера, туда так просто не доберешься.


ночью, тайком  :Smiley:  поставить radmin

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> ночью, тайком  поставить radmin


ага... только до этого надо днём тайком подглядеть пароль от компа)

У нас всё круто... админа нету... точнее каждый сам себе админ)))

а потом от пользователей нортона пользователям веба в общие папки вирусы ползут...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> а потом от пользователей нортона пользователям веба в общие папки вирусы ползут...


Как настроили так и работает  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Serg196

Чей-то, братцы, наблюдаю одни эмоции. Не очень приятно, пардон за откровенность. Такое ощущение, что попал на рекламный сайт Касперского. Я не против Каспрерского, но, действительно, вся аргументация выглядит несколько предвзятой.
Кроме того, объясните мне, в каком месте обновление баз антивируса происходит раз в неделю?
Насколько помню (а помню несколько лет  :Smiley: ), на эфтепешнике симантек.ком каждый день появляется несколько вариантов баз.

----------


## Geser

Вот постоянна обновляемая тема в которой конкретно видно кто как ловит.
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=7403
Эту ссылку я давал уже десятки раз, и за последние годы никаких изменений не было. Семантек как был последним так и остался.
И обратите внимание, Касперский далеко не на первом месте. Надеюсь это Вас успокоит.

----------


## Serg196

Спасибо, но, я, пожалуй, после таких результатов еще больше обеспокоен!  :Smiley:

----------

